# how to get self weeding transfer paper



## kwabee (Apr 15, 2008)

i have been hearing by this new material called "self weeding transfer paper" currently i am a newbie in this business and i have been using the normal transfer paper and lately i just cant be bothered to cut out the lines anymore. can anyone please tell me where to buy this paper not to expensive and preferably a3 size or bigger


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

There are two brands of self weeding inkjet transfer paper. One is know as China brand and the other is sold in UK that is called Kisscut. I do not where you are located so I will give both info. Read up in this link: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862.html somewhere in the thread there is a link to the vendor in China.

For Kisscut: KISSGOODBYETOCUTTING


----------

